# Protecting friction disk from oil contamination



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi

Every year, the frame under the motor of my 926LE is becoming a little oily and some oil is coming inside the gearbox casing to contaminate the friction disk. Normally, one time during winter, I have to open the bottom casing to clean the friction disk and plate because the snowblower hesitate to drive. Do someone have a trick to protect the friction disk against oil ? The motor doesn't seems to have any leak

Thanks


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Oil must be coming from somewhere. I wonder if some is seeping out of the oil plugs on the crank case?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Only one way oil is getting in there, leaking from the engine, either from a seal or the fill point.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I’d say try to find the oil leak on the engine and fix it. That should take care of it.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Whats your model #? If it is a 926 series they make a engine baffle kit you can do to keep some water from getting in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Show and tell. If it works for water it might also help with oil but I'd try to find the source. What are you using to clean the friction wheel ??


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Based on what little you gave us: 926LE = 926101 (926LE) - Ariens 26" Snow Blower, 9hp Tecumseh (SN: 000101 - 002691) = Tecumseh LH318SA-156582H which is a Tecumseh flat head engine. 

These engines can and often do drip oil out the breather tube on the side of the block below the carburetor. It will drip onto the deck and drip into the body of the blower. You can keep an eye on the area on that side of the blower and see if you are getting oil dripping there. If so, you can replace the inner filter in the breather assembly or extend the tube so that the oil drips on the ground. 

There are some old threads discussing oil coming from the breather. Might want to search a bit.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Show and tell. If it works for water it might also help with oil but I'd try to find the source. What are you using to clean the friction wheel ??


I use gas


----------

